# Java Script Methode aus anderen JS aufrufen



## tanzverfuehrung (12. Feb 2014)

Also ich habe mehrere Java Script Datein

Event.js

```
function handleEvent(event) {
	//tue irgendwas
	}
```

ich will nun diese methode in meinem MainScript.js aufrufen. Wie mache ich das?
wir binden immer ein anderes cript mit          include(pfad);         ein.
Die Methode processEvent ist mein Einstiegspunkt.
also



```
include('C:/Event.js');


function processEvent(event) {
	var newEvent = system.getNewEvent(event);

	if (!newEvent )
		return;
	switch (String(martinEvent.getType())) {
	case "Event1":
		handleEvent(newEvent);
		break;
	case "Event2":
		break;
	}
```

Wenn ich das so mache, bekomme ich immer  eine ScriptException!
Was mache ich falsch?Wie kann ich es machen?



> javax.script.ScriptException: sun.org.mozilla.javascript.internal.EcmaError: TypeError: Cannot call method "handleEvent" of undefined (<Unknown source>#96) in <Unknown source> at line number 96


----------



## makdir2 (18. Feb 2014)

Zu allererst:

```
include($path);
```
Gibt's nur in PHP. In Javascript musst einfach nur beide Scripts hintereinander mit 
[XML]<script language="javascript" src="Pfad/Datei.js"></script>[/XML]
einbinden. Beachten musst du dabei, dass die Datei, in der du die Funktion erstellst vor der Datei, in der du diese aufrufst einbindet. Außerdem solltest du relative Pfade angeben und nicht die Pfade der Festplatte mit Laufwerksbuchstaben.
Hast du schon in die Javascript Konsole des Browsers geschaut? Was für ein Fehler wird angezeigt?
LG_


----------

